# Studios 1 2 3 Burnley May 2013



## Neverwillchange (May 15, 2013)

Studios 1 2 3 Burnley permission visit
open 197- closed 1988

There is little or no history on this cinema, i think its was last owned by unit 4.
After hearing rumours that studio one was still in place untouched since 1989 i went to have a look sadly it isn't, studios 2 and 3 have been made into one room the floors levelled and a lift added it is now used as storage for the market. I don't think this will last much longer due to the state of the roof.
Studio 1 is being used as offices amongst other things i was not allowed to take photos of this area and was asked not to reveal its use it is the only part of this building thats still in regular use.
Studio 1 was left untouched for about 12 years.
The projection room and staff areas are still there as are the entrance and main stairs.

The pictures (sorry about the quality)

The entrance is now hidden within this shop.



6432929605_ce2f0d2947_m by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Original entrance steps there used to be to glass doors.



SAM_0730 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Staircase to the foyer with ghost advertisng boxes and sockets.



SAM_0731 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Cinema foyer.



SAM_0742 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Projector room.



SAM_0721 by Neverwillchange, on Flick
There was two of these not sure what they are.



SAM_0698 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0694 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Sound for the projector room ?



SAM_0705 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0695 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0711 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0701 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Studio's 2 & 3



SAM_0729 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Studio 1 from the projector room.



SAM_0704 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
Plan from 2000 showing studio 1 still there.



SAM_0728 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr

There is 24 hr security on this site.
Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2013)

Wow, how odd! It's creates more questions than it answers! Either way cheers for sharing this little hidden gem!


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 15, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, how odd! It's creates more questions than it answers! Either way cheers for sharing this little hidden gem!



Hi sorry it's a bit cryptic but it took me 3 months to get permission they set the rules and they have given me access to two more places


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2013)

Awesome stuff! It's a good thing, look forward to seeing your future finds!


----------



## projectionman (May 15, 2013)

i went to a christmas party there when the cinemas were being run by dinoheath the directors were robin price and rick prowse i worked for the company at the palace cinema middleton the projectors were really run down the projector gates were held shut by elastic bands many thanks for sharing


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 15, 2013)

projectionman said:


> i went to a christmas party there when the cinemas were being run by dinoheath the directors were robin price and rick prowse i worked for the company at the palace cinema middleton the projectors were really run down the projector gates were held shut by elastic bands many thanks for sharing



Hi do you know what the big blue box with transformers in is for


----------



## ghall (May 15, 2013)

Those look like the audio amps, and lovely beasts too. although someone's whipped the valves out.


----------



## 3domfighter (Jun 12, 2013)

I remember going in there when I was a kid, It was a proper rough hole.


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 21, 2013)

3domfighter said:


> I remember going in there when I was a kid, It was a proper rough hole.



Yes it was always a bit of a flea pit


----------



## Dj-slick (Jun 25, 2013)

Ur right the blue rack contains old valve amps absolute Jem to find !!!


----------



## dblack (Aug 8, 2013)

Been in there quite a bit as a kid, always wondered what happened to it when they put the shop front up. I miss brierfield cinema as well. Same feel. Anyone got anything on that, its all bricked in now?


----------

